# Tax planning



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Tax planning is tricky. If you over pay in a year you get a refund but they get to use your cash all year free. Under pay by to much you pay a penalty .
I did good this year we owed 16 dollars to the feds. That is pretty darn close in my book.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well done. I messed up since I started teaching in June and didn't pay enough. I owed $125. Dang it that's 3 bricks of 22 LR


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I had fun with them again I had dividend checks from out of the country None amount to much more than 19 dollars each some a dollar.
I keep the stock to mess with the company. It cost them more to send me the checks and required paper work. They have offered me 3 time the value to sell them to get rid of me. Nope I won't go away. Ended up with them in a stock spin off they did to ripp off a bunch of cash.
But when I pay a tax there they have to credit me for it so it works out to 1 dollar on some 50 cents on others.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Very few people know what tax planning is

In America at least 70% of people get more money back than they pay in taxes.

So I am guessing this post will die of lack of interest


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Nailed it



Montana Rancher said:


> Very few people know what tax planning is
> 
> In America at least 70% of people get more money back than they pay in taxes.
> 
> So I am guessing this post will die of lack of interest


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My plan makes it possible for me not to file taxes. No returns, no paperwork, no taxable income, no problems from the government.


----------

